# Just lost my second oldest fish RIP Chevron Tang



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I purchased this guy in 2007 I'm pretty sure. He was bright orange when I got him and made the slow transition to the dull adult colours. Became the biggest fish and the boss of not one but 2 tanks. Even standing up to an addition of an Achilles tang.

A little over a week ago he bit a small clam creature and got it stuck to his mouth. It took him about half a day to get it off. I am assuming this is what did him in. There must have been some sort of fatal damage as he could not starve this quick. I was away for a week but had someone check on the tank every day. All she did was feed 2 frozen cubes. Everything else was automatic. She never noticed him missing, and never saw a dead fish. All the corals look fine, the rest of the fish are fine. Just gone without a trace. When I do a water change I will put my ammonia alert badge from QT in the water change water to test for ammonia. He was a good 7" or more.

I can't find an old pic but I will look more later. 
Here is what did him in and a recent pic :

Here is a picture of what did him in :



















I know just a fish, but for the past 2500-5000+ times I've looked at my tanks he's been swimming in one and now he no longer is.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful fish and terrible shame 

I am sorry for your loss 

Killer amphipods


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

regardless of what type of fish it was, it's always hard to see the old ones go. It's quite amazing what is in our tanks!

Hope you can find another guy to take his place


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear. I hate when stuff like this happens. At least he lived a well under your care 

-dan


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

BTW what's your oldest fish?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Starting to get over it, just shocked really he's not around and I actually could use him around these days.

I have already "replaced" him with a Naso tang he's about 6.5" which is much bigger then my Achilles. However the Achilles is beating the hell out of him. He circles him like a shark. The Naso should be able to hold his own against him but seems to just take it. Other then torn fins he does not have any big wounds. I'll give them a couple of days, didn't drain the QT in case the Naso has to go. Which would be a real shame as it will be tough to find another tang compatible with the Achilles in a 180. I know 180 is pushing it for the Naso but he's a long way from full grown and I eventually plan to upgrade in 2 or so years.

The Achilles was beaten by the Chevron a bit and they would fight from time to time but nothing like this. Of course this is the first time the Achilles has been introduced to a new larger fish. 

My oldest fish is a Naked Clownfish. Purchased in 2006. I hope some fish I sold in 2007 are still kicking as most of my old guys are now gone.


----------



## finny (Sep 8, 2008)

No such thing as "just a fish" sorry for your loss.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

finny said:


> No such thing as "just a fish" sorry for your loss.


+1

Never good.


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

7 years is a long time. He must have been like a little friend you saw every day. So sorry about your loss.


----------

